# Bräuchte hilfe für das Entlüften von Hayes Ride Bremsen.



## Abuyunus (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne lernen wie man Bremsen entlüftet, und wollte fragen ob  es möglich ist dass ich es mal mit jemandem mache der sich damit  auskennt. wohne in Darmstadt und würde es gerne mit jemandem aus  Darmstadt machen. 

Hab die Hayes Ride.

dazu braucht mal ja ein entlüftungskit, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.  Gibt es diese auch als "one4all"? dass ich mir eins kaufe und dann die  verschiedenen hersteller entlüften kann?

Liebe Grüße

Ünal


----------



## scottiee (13. Januar 2012)

hi ünal,

ich müsste noch das entlüftungskit für die hayes hfx 9 haben. wenn die mit deiner kompatibel ist kann ich sie dir für umme abtreten. vorausgesetzt ich hab das teil noch.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abuyunus (13. Januar 2012)

wäre echt klasse aber ich bräucht halt auch noch bissche hilfe oder erklärung wie man das am besten macht. wohnst in der nähe der heimstättensiedlung? ich würde vorbei kommen oder du kannst auch gerne mal auf einem Kaffee kommen. ich muss halt mal gezeigt bekommen wie das genau geht.


----------



## scottiee (16. Januar 2012)

hi ünal,

sorry, ich war das we unterwegs.

ich schau mal nach dem entlüftüngskit.

helfen kann ich dir nicht wirklich, da ich selber 2 linke daumen habe. ich habe mir damals von nen freund helfen lassen. 

ich meld mich bei dir.


----------



## Abuyunus (16. Januar 2012)

wäre echt klasse ich habe mittlerweile alle entlüftvideo auf youtube auswendig gelernt ich hoffe dass ich es hinbekomme  wenn mir das entlüftüngskit leihst für die entlüftaktion wäre das schon vollkommen in ordnung 

LG

Ünal


----------



## scottiee (16. Januar 2012)

du hast pm


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Januar 2012)

wenn du nach hanau fahren willst kann ich dir zeigen wie es geht, es gibt da ne paar kleine tricks. Hab dort meine werkstatt und bin selbst vom fach (zweiradmechaniker)
ps Aber wenn du kommen solltest dann nur mit ner kiste  Hefe-WeizenBIER  sollte ok sein, wenn du net mit dem auto fahren must könne wir im anschluss die kiste leeren, erst die arbeit dann der spass!!


----------



## Abuyunus (17. Januar 2012)

ich sehe schon, vollprofi  wird nur noch in naturalien bezahlt   macht sinn  wenn die welt untergeht bringt das papier nix aber bier  soll hunger stillen hab ich gehört !!! danke für das angebot aber hab  wohl jemanden der mir hilft  mich würde aber mal interessieren was  ein service von einer xc-gabel kostet hast da ein plan?


----------

